# Rescate Plan Pensiones BBVA



## Capital13 (22 Jun 2010)

El viernes último, día 18, solicité el rescate de un plan de pensiones del BBVA, se entregó toda la documentación correspondiente, y hoy me dicen que tardarán unos 15 días en abonármelo en cuenta. Es normal que tarden tanto tiempo?


----------



## Capital13 (22 Jun 2010)

Jugamos al corro de la patata. Estoy en Corralito`s bb. va.


----------



## Khu (22 Jun 2010)

Claro que es normal, para poder sacar el dinero tienen que documentar tu rescate.

Un rescate de plan de pensiones tiene unas condiciones legales que se han de argumentar.


----------



## davicico (22 Jun 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> El viernes último, día 18, solicité el rescate de un plan de pensiones del BBVA, se entregó toda la documentación correspondiente, y hoy me dicen que tardarán unos 15 días en abonármelo en cuenta. Es normal que tarden tanto tiempo?



hasta pronto me parece 15 dias, lo normal es 1 mes. date cuenta que tienen que remitir toda la documentacion a central y estos comprobar que esta todo correcto


----------



## Capital13 (23 Jun 2010)

A Corralito`s bb uvea se le ha entregado todo la documentación corecta, de acuerdo con el Real Decreto 1299/2009, de 31 de julio, por el que se modifica el Reglamento de planes y fondos de pensiones, aprobado por el Real Decreto 304/2004, de 20 de febrero y se reúnen todos los requisitos señalados para el rescate. El plazo lógico máximo sería de dos o tres días. El BBVA, mientras no se me demuestre lo contrario con la cantidad líuida ingresar y lo hará cuando más les interese. De tanto ladrillo se les ha puesto cara de cemento. Que verguenza


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

*¿BBVA sin liquidez?*

Hoy he ido al BBVA a retirar el dinero de un plan de pensiones y no tienen dinero, ni tan siquiera está anotado en cuenta, tampoco tienen Hojas de Reclamaciones. El día 30 de junio, -curiosa fecha-, tuvieron problemas informáticos.
Creo que el BBVA puede ser el primero de la "clase".

Me podeis informar si están cometiendo algún tipo de delito penal para poderles denunciar.


----------



## luismarple (5 Jul 2010)

Ein??? BBVA sin liquidez? apaga y vámonos.

Lo que puede haber pasado es que la sucursal a la que has ido no tenga tanta pasta como tu necesites, o que por política de empresa no den a cada cliente mas de 3000 euskos si no avisa de la retirada previamente (eso es bastante normal).

Respecto a que no tienen hojas de reclamación, cuando te digan eso de la misma les avisas que vas a llamar a los municipales para poner una denuncia porque todo comercio está obligado a tenerlas, veras como las encuentran antes de que termines de marcar.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

El dinero no lo tenían y ni tan siquiera aparece en cuenta. En lo referente a la policíase ha hecho y tendré que presentar un escrito porque NO HABIA. Creo que pueden preferir la sanción administrativa en este caso que tener el efectivo disponible. Mal anda la cosa por los Coprralito`s. El Día 30 de junio era pago de nóminas, retiradas más menos masivas de dinero, enetregas de declaraciones de IRPF a devolver, etc. y su sistema informático NO FUNCIONABA. Dónde está la llave matarille rile ile.................


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Me sorprende que en el foro nadie haya puesto nada de lo que pasó el día 30 de junio ya que según mi noticias fue a nivel nacional


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

No puedo sacarlo ni traspasarlo porque NO APARECE en el SALDO, cuando es una cantidad que tenía que estar el día 29 y denuncia en Consumo y en el Banco de España, también. No se puede jugar así en el corralito


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Enlace srñor lobo, muy fácil: oficinas BBVA, Agencia Tributaria ¿quiere más enlaces?


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Por cierto, señor lobo, pasó por alguna *oficina *de corralito`s BB VA el día 30 de junio?


----------



## Vde (5 Jul 2010)

Yo hoy he retirado 20.000€ sin rechistar

Eso si, llamada previa anteriormente para que me lo tuvieran preparado a ultima hora


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Qué suerte la tuya Vde. avisados el jueves y no disponible. Ojo, y ni tan siquiera en el saldo, ya les he dicho que mañana liquido todas las cuentas, me han ofrecido billetes de 500, todo un detalle. Supongo que la pasta va por barrios, hoy te toca a tí y mañana a mí.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Lo que no les va a quitar nadie son las Reclamaciones por no tener las susodichas Hojas que son obligatorias y al Banco de España. 
Nadie me dice nada sobre la posibilidad de denunciasles penalmente


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Por ahí andan las cosas, señor lobo. En la conversación mantenida de la policía con el director de la sucursal alega cierto problema como "no se puede dar todo el dinero que piden" sic. Es probable que el blindado haya variado la ruta para entregar los 20000 de Vde. Con relación al avatar producen más alegría al natural que en lata. Por cierto, estuvo con los hijos de la G. Bretaña o se lo pone para posible modelito de Carnaval....


----------



## Renovatio (5 Jul 2010)

Comento dos cosas.

Aqui en Pucela también fue en toda la ciudad, el 30 los BBVA estuvieron completamente down.

Aqui viene el mosqueo: Desde el dia ese tienen a un controller de la central y a una tipa que el director de mi sucursal calificó como "la jefa" (el es amiguete mio, y no lo dijo en voz alta) trabajando en mi sucursal sacando toneladas de cajones con carpetas y trasteando con ellas. Puede ser que sea primeros de julio, re-ordenamiento semestral, blablabla...

Pero ostia, como aparezcan 3 datos mas de este pelo mañana empiezo a "limpiar" las cuentas asi como quien no quiere la cosa... :8:

No es mal momento pegar el petardazo gordo en semifinales del mundial... Yo recuerdo que soy de la corriente de pensamiento que creemos que ya estamos intervenidos por el IMF desde hace dos semanas largas...


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

El primero de la lista de mañana soy yo. Además el nombre de mi población empieza por C y el tuyo por P de Pucela y no te digo nada si le colocamos la V de Valladolid. Esto ni semifinales, -el miércoles-, ni leches, el orden es el orden y habrá que seguirlo rigurosamente y hasta donde llegue porque con 100000€ del Fondo de Garantías de Depósito no se tiene ni para empezar. La cosa es más seria de lo que parece y no es ninguna broma.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Señor lobo como sus costumbres son nocturnas es normal que me haya visto poco. En SCH, más conocido por SAN, voy a liquidar también con ellos una cuenticilla porque no es normal que se paguen 18€ al semestre de gastos de Administración y Custodia. Por cierto las flores en la mesa son un estorbo, la mesa siempre tiene que estar limpia por lo que pueda pasar. Le aseguro que es muy práctico, lógicamente hablo de la mesa de despacho y no de la cocina donde también puede haber flores pero con cacerolas, cuchillos, sartenes, etc. No obstante le recomiendo que el frigorífico esté en la corta distancia; tiene muchísima utilidad.


----------



## JKG (5 Jul 2010)

Pedi 9.000 para el 2 de Julio en una sucursal de BBVA en Madrid con tres días de antelación y cuando fui *NO LOS TENÍAN*, me mandaron a otra sucursal y me dieron 5.000 en billetes de 50. Les puse una reclamación ante consumo.


----------



## afraz (5 Jul 2010)

si ganamos a alemania todo estallara, si perdemos tendremos algun tiempo mas de plazo


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Renovatio y JKG si ya conocíais el sucedido no se porqué no lo habéis comentado


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

El problema no se llama Alemania, -que por cierto no es muy recomendable comprar bonos a pesar de lo que se comenta constantemente en el foro-, el problema se llama entidades financieras que no tienen ni un real; y seguirán sin ello el miércoles, jueves.....agosto, septiembre....


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Warren usted conoce su caso y yo el mio; lease completo el Real Decreto que menciona y si no entiende algo con mucho gusto se lo explico. Pero primero lea, lea.....


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Warren, en este hilo no se está hablando de Rendimientos del Trabajo, sino que el BBVA no tiene Hojas de Reclamaciones y que en mi cuenta NO APARECE mi saldo correcto. Si a mí me interesa rescatarlo en forma de capital tendré mis motivos, pero no es el tema del hilo


----------



## paco jones (5 Jul 2010)

Hay que tener mala idea para ir el 30 de junio a sacar dinero. La misma que el que va el 31 de diciembre a lo mismo.

El 1 de julio es otra cosa...


----------



## spam (5 Jul 2010)

¿Podéis explicar claramente qué es lo que pasó el otro día, por favor?


----------



## JKG (5 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Renovatio y JKG si ya conocíais el sucedido no se porqué no lo habéis comentado



Hay vida más allá del foro, por otra parte era fecha de vencimientos en el BCE y se ha instaurado barra libre de liquidez a 3 meses, olvidate de corrales al menos durante 2010 y deseo que siempre.


----------



## euriborfree (5 Jul 2010)

Que no tengan el dinero en efectivo en la oficina si no se ha avisado con antelacion no me parece alarmante.

Lo que si es alarmante es que se nieguen a liquidar el plan de pensiones (la ley no lo prohibe, Sr. Warren, otra cosa es que si no se cumplen determinas condiciones hacienda te cruja, pero uno esta en su derecho a liquidar su plan de pensiones cuando le rote)

Que no tengan hojas de reclamaciones lleva una sancion.

Ahora bien, Sr. Capital13, de ahi a que estemos ante un ilicito penal hay mucha distancia.

Una cosa es que no aparezca en cuenta el dinero del plan y otra que no aparezca porque no hayan hecho la liquidacion del mismo conforme a sus instrucciones.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

paco jones dijo:


> Hay que tener mala idea para ir el 30 de junio a sacar dinero. La misma que el que va el 31 de diciembre a lo mismo.
> 
> El 1 de julio es otra cosa...




El 30 de junio de 2010 fué miércoles, día hábil a todos los efectos, por tanto se puede hacer cualquier operación bancaria, los currantes cobran, algunos -incluso- pagan algunos recibos aceptados, se cierran operaciones finacieras de semestre (leáse fondos de inversión planes de pensiones, etc.)... El 31 de diciembre es semifestivo de hecho no hay Bolsa ni en Europa ni en USA. Me parece que hay mucha diferencia entre un día y otro. Todo está en función de a lo que te dediques yo celebro el fin de año el 31 de diciembre, tú, a lo mejor, el 30 de junio.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> Que no tengan el dinero en efectivo en la oficina si no se ha avisado con antelacion no me parece alarmante.
> 
> Lo que si es alarmante es que se nieguen a liquidar el plan de pensiones (la ley no lo prohibe, Sr. Warren, otra cosa es que si no se cumplen determinas condiciones hacienda te cruja, pero uno esta en su derecho a liquidar su plan de pensiones cuando le rote)
> 
> ...





La liquidación está hecha a fecha 28 de junio de 2010, por tanto el saldo del plan de pensiones tendría que aparecer en el saldo de la cuenta y a mi disponibilidad, algo que se les comunicó a fecha 29 de junio, por tanto el o5 de julio esa cantidad, en su totalidad, tendrái que estar disponible.


----------



## Mancini (5 Jul 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> Lo que si es alarmante es que se nieguen a liquidar el plan de pensiones (la ley no lo prohibe, Sr. Warren, otra cosa es que si no se cumplen determinas condiciones hacienda te cruja, pero uno esta en su derecho a liquidar su plan de pensiones cuando le rote).



Pues va a ser que no, un plan de pensiones no se puede liquidar cuando a usted le apetezca. Lo que se puede hacer es traspasarlo, pero no liquidarlo.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Mancini dijo:


> Pues va a ser que no, un plan de pensiones no se puede liquidar cuando a usted le apetezca. Lo que se puede hacer es traspasarlo, pero no liquidarlo.



Un Plan de Pnesiones se puede rescatar en cualquier momento siempre y cuando se cumplan una serie de condiciones que se establecen en el Real Decreto 1299/2009, de 31 de julio, por el que se modifica el Reglamento de planes y fondos de pensiones, aprobado por el Real Decreto 304/2004, de 20 de febrero. *No existe ninguna duda que se puede rescatar *


----------



## atman (5 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> El primero de la lista de mañana soy yo. Además el nombre de mi población empieza por C y el tuyo por P de Pucela y no te digo nada si le colocamos la V de Valladolid. Esto ni semifinales, -el miércoles-, ni leches, el orden es el orden y habrá que seguirlo rigurosamente y hasta donde llegue *porque con 100000€ del Fondo de Garantías de Depósito no se tiene ni para empezar*. La cosa es más seria de lo que parece y no es ninguna broma.



Esto.. oye, que si necesitas que vaya contigo a retirar la pasta solo tienes que poner aquí en el foro el día y la hora, que seguro que podemos acompañarte unos cuantos... por un novísimoforero, lo que sea...


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

El problema como he dicho anteriormente no es si se puede rescatar o no, sino la liquidación del mismo, ya que en Corralito`s BB VA entiendo que se han excedido en los tiempos que se marcan; y que en el saldo NO ESTA disponible. Lo demás es otro hilo que se puede abrir sobre planes y fondos de pensiones para que a quienes les interese tengan las ideas claras, que por lo que leo se confunden un poco las cosas.


----------



## atman (5 Jul 2010)

Pregunta: ¿que día, a que hora y que medio usaste para la orden de liquidar el plan de pensiones?


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

atman dijo:


> Esto.. oye, que si necesitas que vaya contigo a retirar la pasta solo tienes que poner aquí en el foro el día y la hora, que seguro que podemos acompañarte unos cuantos... por un novísimoforero, lo que sea...



No es que mi plan de pensiones sea de 100000€ y los vaya a rescatar. El tema es que el Fondo de Garantía de Depósito, garantiza sólo esa cantidad por persona y cuentas y depósitos. Por lo demás no te preocupes que se han pedido billetes de 500, -anteriormente conocidos como bin laden-, y espacio tengo en la mochila, sin problemas. Te agradezco tu procupación pero si quieres darle un susto al director de la oficina, sin problemas, conduce un BMW deportivo, ya te ire dando pistas.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

atman dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿que día, a que hora y que medio usaste para la orden de liquidar el plan de pensiones?



Día 18 de junio, a las 12,10 horas, formato MOd OF195O01-01/01, facilitado por la propia agencia BBVA. El resguardo esta´sellado curiosamente uno sin día y el otro con la fecha correcta. Espero te aclare lo suficiente


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Día 18 de junio, a las 12,10 horas, formato MOd OF195O01-01/01, facilitado por la propia agencia BBVA. El resguardo esta´sellado curiosamente uno sin día y el otro con la fecha correcta. Espero te aclare lo suficiente



Sería bueno diferenciar entre rescatar y liquidar. El rescate del plan de pensiones se hace con fecha 18 de junio y la liquidación del plan es cuando la gestora lo abona en cuenta y está a disposición del titular. Mezclar términos conlleva a que surgan dudas innecesarias.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Sería bueno diferenciar entre rescatar y liquidar. El rescate del plan de pensiones se hace con fecha 18 de junio y la liquidación del plan es cuando la gestora lo abona en cuenta y está a disposición del titular. Mezclar términos conlleva a que surgan dudas innecesarias.



Por otra parte el día 18 de junio se cargan 16€ por "intereses y comisión", esta cuenta nunca ha estado en número rojos por lo que "intereses" no se qué significa. Ánimo a ver si sacamos de dudas


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> Que no tengan el dinero en efectivo en la oficina si no se ha avisado con antelacion no me parece alarmante.
> 
> Lo que si es alarmante es que se nieguen a liquidar el plan de pensiones (la ley no lo prohibe, Sr. Warren, otra cosa es que si no se cumplen determinas condiciones hacienda te cruja, pero uno esta en su derecho a liquidar su plan de pensiones cuando le rote)
> 
> ...



Estoy pensando si pudiera haber un intento de estafa. Ya que el dinero que tenía que haber no está


----------



## Buster (5 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Estoy pensando si pudiera haber un intento de estafa. Ya que el dinero que tenía que haber no está



Comisaría y denuncia. No le dés más vueltas.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Comisaría y denuncia. No le dés más vueltas.



Una denuncia hay que fundamentarla convenientemente, hay una serie de hechos que están probados pero te la juegas si el juzgado considera que es civil y te archiva la demanda.


----------



## vidarr (5 Jul 2010)

paco jones dijo:


> Hay que tener mala idea para ir el 30 de junio a sacar dinero. La misma que el que va el 31 de diciembre a lo mismo.
> 
> El 1 de julio es otra cosa...



¿Cierran los bancos el 30 de junio? ¿Acaso es Santa Rita (_lo que se da no se quita_, patrona de la banca de Hispanistán de aquí a poco)?

Supongo que la mala idea es solo si se trata del BBVA. Si fuese ING estarías soltando mierda por ese teclado.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> ¿Cierran los bancos el 30 de junio? ¿Acaso es Santa Rita (_lo que se da no se quita_, patrona de la banca de Hispanistán de aquí a poco)?
> 
> Supongo que la mala idea es solo si se trata del BBVA. Si fuese ING estarías soltando mierda por ese teclado.



Asi que PACO JONES conoce los entresijos del BBVA, pues dejarle claro que es penoso los gestores que tiene, yo que conocí, como inversor, a los de Oficina Directa, les daban sopas con ondas a estos chiquilicuatres que algunos no saben qué es una Cámara de Compensación.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Cómo es posible tanta incompetencia y encima que cobren por ella.............


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Bueno PACO JONES, qué hay de lo mio, ¿COBRARE O NO COBRARE? El día 31 de Diciembre te lo diré (dixit Paco Jones). Revelanos tu sabiduria, que estoy deseoso de conocerla, y si has escrito algún libro o artículo, -aunque sea en la revista de la comunidad-, me gustaría leerlo. Comparte tú sapiencia.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

spam dijo:


> ¿Podéis explicar claramente qué es lo que pasó el otro día, por favor?



Mira PACO JONES te lo puede explicar con todo lujo de detalles, el muy zorro-lobo feroz ya lo sabía. Haz un SPAM y difundelo por la red


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Comisaría y denuncia. No le dés más vueltas.



Una denuncia hay que fundamentarla convenientemente, hay una serie de hechos que están probados pero te la juegas si el juzgado considera que es civil y te archiva la demanda.


----------



## manelic77 (5 Jul 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> no he tenido el placer. no soy cliente del bbva
> es q yo soy pobre y casi no tengo dinero en el banco, hoyga. en cambio mira que avatar mas dulce llevo puesto



¿Tu avatar ha visto el photoshop? La noto un pelín rara, aunque entiendo poco de mujeres.


----------



## manelic77 (5 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Una denuncia hay que fundamentarla convenientemente, hay una serie de hechos que están probados pero te la juegas si el juzgado considera que es civil y te archiva la demanda.



¿Pero llamaste a la policía municipal? Son ellos los que hacen el informe que tú luego llevas a los juzgados.
Y la palabra de un poli ante el juez es palabra de dios.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Cuando Paco González fue nombrado presidente de Argentaria, el Gobierno de entonces estaba presidido por Felipe González (PSOE) y no me consta que tuviera ninguna acción. Las vueltas que dan los gonzález y lo que dan de sí que valen para todo. Cómo es esa expresión inglesa de "chico para todo"


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

manelic77 dijo:


> ¿Pero llamaste a la policía municipal? Son ellos los que hacen el informe que tú luego llevas a los juzgados.
> Y la palabra de un poli ante el juez es palabra de dios.



¿Valdrá la de la Guardia Civil?


----------



## manelic77 (5 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Una denuncia hay que fundamentarla convenientemente, hay una serie de hechos que están probados pero te la juegas si el juzgado considera que es civil y te archiva la demanda.




En comisaría queda fundamentada, pides abogado de oficio, y que él/ella te defienda del poder omnipotente de los bancos.


----------



## manelic77 (5 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> ¿Valdrá la de la Guardia Civil?




no me hagas reir...... llamar a la guardia civil por esa chorrada, ellos están ocupados en otras chorradas como son el tráfico de drogas.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

manelic77 dijo:


> no me hagas reir...... llamar a la guardia civil por esa chorrada, ellos están ocupados en otras chorradas como son el tráfico de drogas.



De chorrada nada mi dinero es mi dinero y uno tiene que tirar hacia arriba. Mi dinero lo quiero ya de este banco no me fio más bien nada


----------



## manelic77 (5 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> De chorrada nada mi dinero es mi dinero y uno tiene que tirar hacia arriba. Mi dinero lo quiero ya de este banco no me fio más bien nada




Lo que tú digas, pero no llames a la guardia civil por eso, es la policía municipal quienes tienen esas competencias. Y tranquilo, te darán un informe para que vayas a los juzgados con la palabra de un policía.
A no ser que vivas en un municipio pequeño, de menos de 5.000 habitantes, que entonces supongo que las vías son otras.
En todo caso, muévete y no estés en el ordenador tecleando, apaga y vete a por tu dinero.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Día 18 de junio, a las 12,10 horas, formato MOd OF195O01-01/01, facilitado por la propia agencia BBVA. El resguardo esta´sellado curiosamente uno sin día y el otro con la fecha correcta. Espero te aclare lo suficiente



*Me dejas sin saber tus cálculos para pregunta tan precisa*


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

manelic77 dijo:


> Lo que tú digas, pero no llames a la guardia civil por eso, es la policía municipal quienes tienen esas competencias. Y tranquilo, te darán un informe para que vayas a los juzgados con la palabra de un policía.
> A no ser que vivas en un municipio pequeño, de menos de 5.000 habitantes, que entonces supongo que las vías son otras.
> En todo caso, muévete y no estés en el ordenador tecleando, apaga y vete a por tu dinero.



Mañana a las 08,30 horas me tienen allí con mi mochila y luego las reclamaciones:
- Dirección General de Consumo
- Banco de España
- Dirección General de Seguros y Fondos de Pensiones

En fin se admiten sugerencias..............


----------



## manelic77 (5 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Mañana a las 08,30 horas me tienen allí con mi mochila y luego las reclamaciones:
> - Dirección General de Consumo
> - Banco de España
> - Dirección General de Seguros y Fondos de Pensiones
> ...



Mira: si no tienen libro de reclamaciones, llamas a la policía municipal de tu lugar, que para eso la pagamos con el impuesto de todos.
Verás como ellos al llegar (si es que llegan, pues los del banco querrán arreglarlo por las buenas) te informarán de los pasos a dar.
Yo no soy policía, que más quisiera, pero están para servir al ciudadano.
¿Cómo vas a notificar a la dirección general de consumo y al banco de españa?
Antes intenta por las buenas, o con un informe policial.


----------



## Elputodirector (5 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Mañana a las 08,30 horas me tienen allí con mi mochila y luego las reclamaciones:
> - Dirección General de Consumo
> - Banco de España
> - Dirección General de Seguros y Fondos de Pensiones
> ...



Pasate a las 9. Mas que nada para no esperar en la puta calle.


----------



## explorador (5 Jul 2010)

el dia 30 de junio ingresé en la oficina principal del BBVA de Avilés, un talón conformado de otro banco, de importe 5.800,00 euros, sin novedad, no necesitaba el dinero y era para que se quedasé en cuenta, de momento. Lo curioso es que cuando hoy miró mi saldo en cuenta me encuentro con que el ingreso realizado el dia 30 de 5.800,00 euros, tiene fecha de valoración 9 de julio, si NUEVE, automáticamente llamé a mi oficina, que no es la principal y se lo comento al director, que es lo que pasa, como un talón conformado puede estar 9 dias en el limbo, me dice que lo investigará y que mañana le llame, que todo tiene que tener una explicación, espero conocerla con pelos y señales, porque tienen muchas posibilidades de que cierre todas cuentas en ese banco, el único nacional que me quedaba.


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Jul 2010)

Yo tengo pendiente de liquidación la herencia de mi padre y el BBVA ha sido el banco que mas problemas nos ha puesto para repartir la herencia. Llevamos tres meses y ya hemos conseguido que nos creen una cuenta en el banco ..tan pronto como pueda les llamo para sacar los 4000 euros que me tocan.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

manelic77 dijo:


> Mira: si no tienen libro de reclamaciones, llamas a la policía municipal de tu lugar, que para eso la pagamos con el impuesto de todos.
> Verás como ellos al llegar (si es que llegan, pues los del banco querrán arreglarlo por las buenas) te informarán de los pasos a dar.
> Yo no soy policía, que más quisiera, pero están para servir al ciudadano.
> ¿Cómo vas a notificar a la dirección general de consumo y al banco de españa?
> Antes intenta por las buenas, o con un informe policial.



Te aseguro que es mejor la Guardia Civil, tengo sus números de agente, la hora,
testigos, un atestado que se hará, en fin muchos datos que me sirven para la presentación de las respectivas reclamaciones, incluso si quiero denunciar penalmente el atestado de la Guardia Civil es necesario o de comisaria


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Pasate a las 9. Mas que nada para no esperar en la puta calle.



Abren a las 08:30 y quiero ser el primerito, no sea que entre las 08:30 y las 09:00 se me adelante alguien y me quede pillado. Espera no sea que me pase sobre las cinco de la mañana para ver el ambiente, a lo mejor es necesario que me quede


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

explorador dijo:


> el dia 30 de junio ingresé en la oficina principal del BBVA de Avilés, un talón conformado de otro banco, de importe 5.800,00 euros, sin novedad, no necesitaba el dinero y era para que se quedasé en cuenta, de momento. Lo curioso es que cuando hoy miró mi saldo en cuenta me encuentro con que el ingreso realizado el dia 30 de 5.800,00 euros, tiene fecha de valoración 9 de julio, si NUEVE, automáticamente llamé a mi oficina, que no es la principal y se lo comento al director, que es lo que pasa, como un talón conformado puede estar 9 dias en el limbo, me dice que lo investigará y que mañana le llame, que todo tiene que tener una explicación, espero conocerla con pelos y señales, porque tienen muchas posibilidades de que cierre todas cuentas en ese banco, el único nacional que me quedaba.



El problema que hubo el día 30 de junio fue gravísimo, a punto de cerrojazo totaly aun continua, ya te cuento el caso mio de hoy, que te prepare el dinero cuanto antes y adios. Por cierto el director de esa oficina tiene una foto del Rey, -solo del Rey, sin dedicatoria, ni firma ni nada-, en la mesa del despacho


----------



## paco jones (5 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Una denuncia hay que fundamentarla convenientemente, hay una serie de hechos que están probados pero te la juegas si el juzgado considera que es civil y te archiva la demanda.




y que el tiro puede salir por la culata si presentando una demanda se encuentra uno... con otra por ese comentario de tu post al final... de bastante poco gusto por cierto.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Yo tengo pendiente de liquidación la herencia de mi padre y el BBVA ha sido el banco que mas problemas nos ha puesto para repartir la herencia. Llevamos tres meses y ya hemos conseguido que nos creen una cuenta en el banco ..tan pronto como pueda les llamo para sacar los 4000 euros que me tocan.



Si has hecho la liquidación del Impuesto de Sucesiones no se pueden negar a darte el dinero. Solo si has hecho la liquidación del Impuesto. Estaría bueno que se quedaran con el dinero que tenía tu padre. Qué carotas son.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

paco jones dijo:


> y que el tiro puede salir por la culata si presentando una demanda se encuentra uno... con otra por ese comentario de tu post al final... de bastante poco gusto por cierto.




Mira me harian un favor si la presentaran. Es lo que deben hacer y les animo a que la presenten, A que no lo hacen, saben de sobra lo que pasa lo mismo que tú


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

paco jones dijo:


> y que el tiro puede salir por la culata si presentando una demanda se encuentra uno... con otra por ese comentario de tu post al final... de bastante poco gusto por cierto.




Como veo que eres un poquillo lerdo te explico: una demanda cuando se pone, se tiene que tener muy claro a qué tipo de Juzgado se envia a Penal, a Civil, etc. si al jusgado al que se envia se declara incompetente porque entiende que no es su función la archiva y punto. El perjudiucado es quien ha presentado la demanda ya que no se va a realizar juicio, -al menos en principio-, y el beneficiado el demandado porque no se le juzga. Esto no quiere decir que sea inocente o culpable unicamente no se le ha juzgado. Aquí no hay falsas denuncias como tú pareces sugerir. Aunque celebrando el 30 de junio Nochevieja no me extraña que no sepas distinguir entre aquello que se juzga y se dicta sentencia de lo que no se juzga.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

paco jones dijo:


> y que el tiro puede salir por la culata si presentando una demanda se encuentra uno... con otra por ese comentario de tu post al final... de bastante poco gusto por cierto.




Mañana cuando tenga en mi bolsillo mi dinerito ya te diré algo más para que el nivel de cualificación profesional sea un poco más elevado, que ahora es algo deprimente.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Jul 2010)

paco jones dijo:


> y que el tiro puede salir por la culata si presentando una demanda se encuentra uno... con otra por ese comentario de tu post al final... de bastante poco gusto por cierto.



¿Estás amenazando a alguien?

No calientes a la gente que a lo mejor se os chamuscan las oficinas y te vas al INEM de cabeza. Lo que faltaba. El esbirro amenazando...

Encima te permites amenazar a los clientes que te dan de comer. Os vais a quedar sin un puto duro de la gente. Eres un impresentable.


----------



## Capital13 (5 Jul 2010)

paco jones dijo:


> y que el tiro puede salir por la culata si presentando una demanda se encuentra uno... con otra por ese comentario de tu post al final... de bastante poco gusto por cierto.



Con relación al gusto, como el día de Nochevieja, tú le tienes en sitio distinto al habitual:
1.- El que no se tenga el saldo en la cuenta es de sumo gusto
2.- El no tner Hojas de Reclamaciones cuando se está obligado a ello es de sumo gusto
3.- La escasa capacdad de gestión de algunos directores de oficina cuyo punto en común es que una vez que nacieron se tuvo que romper el molde 
4.- Cobro de comisiones abusivas con mucho gusto
5.- Cobrar por el concepto de "intereses" (sic) es de una exquisita educación.
6.- Estar intentando que los planes y fondos de inversiones se "reintegren con orden", puede ser interesante también
7.- Tener algunos de los gestores de planes y fondos que lo más cercano que han visto de bolsa es una de carrfur, que ya no tiene

Puedes añadir todo lo que tú quieras....


----------



## Renovatio (6 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Renovatio y JKG si ya conocíais el sucedido no se porqué no lo habéis comentado



_Hoygan_, por que un servidor trabaja para ganarse la vida, no estoy conectado 24/7 al foro y por ahora Calopez no me tiene en nómina como Analista de Medios...  
La os, das una mano y te piden el brazo, tu...


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> _Hoygan_, por que un servidor trabaja para ganarse la vida, no estoy conectado 24/7 al foro y por ahora Calopez no me tiene en nómina como Analista de Medios...
> La os, das una mano y te piden el brazo, tu...





Tiene usted toda la razón, ha sido un calentamiento humoral debido a las altas temperaturas


----------



## Ulisses (6 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Estás amenazando a alguien?
> 
> No calientes a la gente que a lo mejor se os chamuscan las oficinas y te vas al INEM de cabeza. Lo que faltaba. El esbirro amenazando...
> 
> Encima te permites amenazar a los clientes que te dan de comer. Os vais a quedar sin un puto duro de la gente. Eres un impresentable.




Al pollo este lo tenían que vestir de naranja. Yo no sé por qué ING direct se gasta un sólo céntimo en publicidad teniendo unos expertos en marketing directo como el paco jones. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## cujo (6 Jul 2010)

se sabe algo de capital13 y su visita al bbva?

asco de hilo, la verdad.


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (6 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Hoy he ido al BBVA a retirar el dinero de un plan de pensiones y no tienen dinero, ni tan siquiera está anotado en cuenta, tampoco tienen Hojas de Reclamaciones. *El día 30 de junio, -curiosa fecha-, tuvieron problemas informáticos.*
> Creo que el BBVA puede ser el primero de la "clase".
> 
> Me podeis informar si están cometiendo algún tipo de delito penal para poderles denunciar.



Ese día mi gestoría tenía que hacerles el pago de un pastón a las ratas de Hacienda y parece que les pasó lo mismo.

La culpa es de elputodire que se baja porno ruso de internet y luego jode todo el sistema.


----------



## Skull & Bones (6 Jul 2010)

cujo dijo:


> se sabe algo de capital13 y su visita al bbva?



estara en el juzgado denunciando a BBVA o algo,no decia que iva a ir a las 8.30?

pues ya han pasado algunas horitas...


----------



## Elputodirector (6 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Tiene usted toda la razón, ha sido un calentamiento humoral debido a las altas temperaturas


----------



## euriborfree (6 Jul 2010)

paciencia, que la gente tiene vida mas alla del foro


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

*Ladrones en Corralito`s BB VA*

Ya estoy de vuelta despues de varias horas descutiendo, porque no me tenían hecha la liquidación del Plan de Pensiones. Despues de pedir valores liquidativos diarios etc. etc. el resultado ha sido que me han BIRLADO casi 600€ de bellón.
Son unos sinverguenzas y presentaré las Reclamaciones que se habló. Como se puede compreder que una participación puede tener una variación de un día a otro de casi 1euro.


----------



## Elputodirector (6 Jul 2010)

Estas descuidando tu otro hilo.

Vellon es con v.

No nos prives de nada, por favor


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

Hay que decir que estaban más suaves que un guante, que se había incrementado la plantilla, -me esperaban-, teniendo en cuenta lo de ayer no era para menos y me tenían el dinero preprado de la liquidación, pero sin la documentación correspondiente, han tenido que estar llamando constantemente para que se les informara desde la central e irme dando documentos ha medida que se les iban pidiendo.
Es curioso que no tuvieran el valor liquidativo y querian cerrar el plan a fecha de hoy. Se ha aceptado la cantidad, -no se lo iba a dejar allí-, pero seha firmado un documento por el cual queda abierto a cualquier rectificación. Algo que seguro que tendrán que hacer. De esta forma el dinero lo tengo yo y los errores me los tendrán que pagar con los intereses oficiales, según he comentado con la Dirección General de Seguros y Fondos de Pensiones.
Por razones obvias no puedo decir está su fallo, únicamente que en la documentación que me han entregado, -lógicamente sellada-, se contradicen ellos mismo.


----------



## euriborfree (6 Jul 2010)

hay un hilo dedicado a las reclamaciones bancarias que sera de tu interes.

Es posible que el valor de las participaciones este publicado en algun sitio, no se si sera obligatorio en el caso de fondos de pensiones, otros fondos aparecen en la prensa economica.

Edito: Si ya esta en contacto con la Direccion General de Seguros entonces esta usted mucho mejor informado de lo que pensaba.


----------



## clinadin (6 Jul 2010)

Te comprendo Capital13, en esa entidad son todos unos ladrones. MIra lo que me ha pasado aqui:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...415-es-justo-lo-que-nos-ha-hecho-el-bbva.html


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

Por razones operativas he abierto un nuevo hilo para poder seguir las peripecias el título no puede ser más expresivo "Ladrones en Corralisto`s BB VA"


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> hay un hilo dedicado a las reclamaciones bancarias que sera de tu interes.
> 
> Es posible que el valor de las participaciones este publicado en algun sitio, no se si sera obligatorio en el caso de fondos de pensiones, otros fondos aparecen en la prensa economica.
> 
> Edito: Si ya esta en contacto con la Direccion General de Seguros entonces esta usted mucho mejor informado de lo que pensaba.



Es costumbre que me informe sobre aquello que me pueda concernir, estoy acostumbrado a buscarme la vida honradamente; tampoco me callo cuando tengo que protestar porque no lo tengo que hacer. Lo que me preocupa es que haya tantas personas que se aguantan cuando les pisan y no puedan o sepan defenderse o que les ayude. Los bancos, entre otros, están muy acostumbrados a hacer lo que les da lagana y eso no puede ser.


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

Si yo que protesto y no me dejo pisar me la juegan qué no harán con otro. Delante de mi le han vendido un fondo de inversion de renta fija diciéndoles que no perderían nunca parte de su capital. Qué barbaridad y se lo consienten, confian como borregos en lo que les dicen


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

Admiten el término LADRÓN como sinónimo de ENTIDAD.


----------



## euriborfree (6 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Admiten el término LADRÓN como sinónimo de ENTIDAD.



Yo si, lo admito, solo que procuro no usarlo en su presencia por si no estuvieran de acuerdo con el sinonimo


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> Yo si, lo admito, solo que procuro no usarlo en su presencia por si no estuvieran de acuerdo con el sinonimo




En Bolsa si no te arriegas siempre pierdes. No se puede tener miedo, sobre todo cuando estas seguro que llevas razón y además apuestas a caballo ganador


----------



## euriborfree (6 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> En Bolsa si no te arriegas siempre pierdes. No se puede tener miedo, sobre todo cuando estas seguro que llevas razón y además apuestas a caballo ganador



Hombre, comprendera usted que el vocabulario a utilizar depende de las circunstancias que concurran, yo por el momento me llevo bien con el personal bancario, con alguno tuvo mis tiranteces en su momento y lo exprese con las palabras adecuadas y sobre todo con los hechos correspondientes (retirada de fondos, cancelacion gradual de medios de pago, reclamacion a sus superiores *haciendo constar claramente el nombre y apellidos de la persona que me atendio y que la cagó y me dio largas durante 6 meses*) 

Porque si realmente quieres putear a alguno de los curritos de BBVA enterate de su nombre y apellidos y hazlo constar de forma expresa en todos y cada uno de los escritos de reclamacion que presentes, no solo es que tu entidad te hizo tal cosa, sino que ademas la hizo a traves de su empleado D. Fulano de tal, para evitar que cuando llame el superior para echar la bronca el marron se difumine entre otros empleados, o le carguen el marron a algun despedido/jubilado/becario.

Ojo, ni se te ocurra divulgar publicamente el nombre del empleado, pues tiene derecho a la intimidad, pero en una reclamacion tu reclamas las actuaciones hechas por ese empleado y conviene que le identifiques


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> Hombre, comprendera usted que el vocabulario a utilizar depende de las circunstancias que concurran, yo por el momento me llevo bien con el personal bancario, con alguno tuvo mis tiranteces en su momento y lo exprese con las palabras adecuadas y sobre todo con los hechos correspondientes (retirada de fondos, cancelacion gradual de medios de pago, reclamacion a sus superiores *haciendo constar claramente el nombre y apellidos de la persona que me atendio y que la cagó y me dio largas durante 6 meses*)
> 
> Porque si realmente quieres putear a alguno de los curritos de BBVA enterate de su nombre y apellidos y hazlo constar de forma expresa en todos y cada uno de los escritos de reclamacion que presentes, no solo es que tu entidad te hizo tal cosa, sino que ademas la hizo a traves de su empleado D. Fulano de tal, para evitar que cuando llame el superior para echar la bronca el marron se difumine entre otros empleados, o le carguen el marron a algun despedido/jubilado/becario.
> 
> Ojo, ni se te ocurra divulgar publicamente el nombre del empleado, pues tiene derecho a la intimidad, pero en una reclamacion tu reclamas las actuaciones hechas por ese empleado y conviene que le identifiques




Ver al mierda del director correr como una zorra llamando por teléfono a la central para facilitarme los datos que se le pedian y a los dos empleados en las mismas circunstancias, porque el trio es incompetente hasta decir basta, me he reido como hacia tiempo que no lo hacia. Se equivicaban al hacer las fotocopias, etc. Esto demuestra la capacidad profesional dell personal que es muy mediocre, y on unos conocimientos bancarios más bien escasos. El que sabe, un poco es el que está al otro lado del teléfono, el que les dice que muevan el culo; por otra parte no valen para otra cosa.


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

El personal de una oficina bancaria no mueve un papel sin levantar antes y onsultar primero al jefes de área, luego al de zona, luego al regional y así sucesivamente. Son marionetas. Te puedo asegurar que cuando ayer se enteraron de lo que pasó en la oficina de marras ardío Troya.


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

La que se les viene encima no es chica, porque no hay dinero suficiente para poder atender la demanda, y eso lo pude comprobar ayer y se le tomó declaración al director quien aseguro que hoy lo tendría y estaba en un sobre preparado incluidos los céntimos.


----------



## euriborfree (6 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> La que se les viene encima no es chica, porque no hay dinero suficiente para poder atender la demanda, y eso lo pude comprobar ayer y se le tomó declaración al director quien aseguro que hoy lo tendría y estaba en un sobre preparado incluidos los céntimos.



Sospecho que se monto un circo con la policia, quiza hubo palabras malsonantes y todo.

Quiza denuncio usted algo mas que la negativa a entregar la hoja de reclamaciones?


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> Sospecho que se monto un circo con la policia, quiza hubo palabras malsonantes y todo.
> 
> Quiza denuncio usted algo mas que la negativa a entregar la hoja de reclamaciones?



Mis padres me madaron a un colegio de pago y alli el lenguaje es correctísimo.
Creo que no me has entendido NO HABIA DINERO ni tampoco en el saldo se reflejaba la cantidad que debería de haber. Le suena algo la palabra ESTAFA, pues es posible que la escuche con mucha frecuencia en fechas próximas.

Los cajeros automáticos no están operativos no solo los de corralito`s, tampoco en la mandril.... dejan un poco menos de lo justo, para que el cliente que lo necesite se recorra 20 cajeros a ver si tiene suerte o al día siguiente vaya a la oficina a por 300€. La situación financiera si la tuviéramos que trasladar a una empresa privada sería algo así como suspensión de pagos a la antigüa usanza.

Aunque el día 29 de junio no había un duro, el 30 llegó papá BDE y abrió el grifo para la pamema del 01 de julio. La liquidez hay que cortarla y más pronto que tarde ya se sabe lo que se dice cuando un barco se hunde "sálvase quien pueda", eso de mujeres y niños primero ha pasado a la historia


----------



## Elputodirector (6 Jul 2010)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Historias para dormirse, sí señor.


----------



## euriborfree (6 Jul 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



el puto trabaja con paco jones?


----------



## Elputodirector (6 Jul 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> el puto trabaja con paco jones?



Ni si,
ni no,
ni blanco
ni negro.


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Ni si,
> ni no,
> ni blanco
> ni negro.



Qué hacemos con Corralito`s, le damos una larga cambiada o le metemos el estoque en tablas por manso?


----------



## Elputodirector (6 Jul 2010)

Ni zorra
no es mi problema.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Jul 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Ni zorra
> no es mi problema.



:XX:

Eso ya lo veremos...


----------



## Elputodirector (6 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> Eso ya lo veremos...



Lo veras, no te preocupes.


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

Está por ahí PACO JONES y no nos ha dicho que hoy 06 de julio es el día de los Reyes Magos, le tengo que decir, sin falta, que me han traido un plan de pensiones BBVA. Por cierto, mañana San Fermín....


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

Calendario PACO JONES
1 de enero, 2 de diciembre, 3 de mayo, 4 de agosto, 5 de marzo, 6 de nviembre, 7 de septiembre, San fermín a Pamplona hemos de ir...........


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

*Para Clinadin*

Ahora solo te queda el derecho al pataleo, pero si te jo...de comprueba el contrato que se hubiera firmado, si en algún sitio pone que la firma es indistinta o individual, solo una firma y comprueba si la prórroga del depósito era automática o por la tácita, etc. En los depósitos a tan largo plazo hay unos días que suelen estar en la cuenta disponible y hubiera sido el momento de aprovechar si no hubiera levantado la “liebre”. De todos modos reclama a la dirección de Consumo de tu Comunidad Autónoma. Explícales lo sucedido. Si una persona no se puede desplazar no se puede andar con ella por medio de la calle si les llevas un certificado médico que así lo acredite y una Fe de Vida del juzgado no tienes porqué tener ningún problema, también puede admitirse un escrito firmado o si no puede firmar con la huella dactilar y el NIF y que lo comprueben. Un poder notarial de tu abuela a favor de uno o varios de vosotros siempre te evita muchas complicaciones y me parece que vale 20€. Si optas por el poder notarial no lo hagas con abogado ves directamente a la Notaria. Con la minuta del abogado le regalas una buena caja de bombones a tu abuela


----------



## Renovatio (6 Jul 2010)

Lo siento, he de decirlo... Capital 13, por favor, mirate lo de hacer "multi-citas" y lo de postear 3 parrafos en tres posts.... O eso, o bajate la firma que me marea leerte ni te cuento... Si es por un tema de que quieres tener mas mensajes o algo puesss no se... es que leer cinco parrafos por página y leer lo de CORRALITO WAY ese en tamaño mil DIEZ VECES... me esta rayando molto 
Y me interesa el tema, no quiero dejar de leerlo y tal..
saludos,
Ren.


----------



## Capital13 (6 Jul 2010)

Renovatio dijo:


> Lo siento, he de decirlo... Capital 13, por favor, mirate lo de hacer "multi-citas" y lo de postear 3 parrafos en tres posts.... O eso, o bajate la firma que me marea leerte ni te cuento... Si es por un tema de que quieres tener mas mensajes o algo puesss no se... es que leer cinco parrafos por página y leer lo de CORRALITO WAY ese en tamaño mil DIEZ VECES... me esta rayando molto
> Y me interesa el tema, no quiero dejar de leerlo y tal..
> saludos,
> Ren.




Estudiaré como se merece tu propuesta, pero tienes que tener en cuenta que de alguna manera hay que destacar, en este momento, una situación que a pesar de haberla conocido con anterioridad, -como es tu caso-, no se había puesto ningún mensaje con relación a lo sucedido el día 30 de junio en el BBVA
Tenemos que facilitar de alguna manera que muchos miopes se enteren realmente de lo que pase en algunas entidades que se están todo el día incensando, cuando la realidad es bien distinta. Has podido leer en ambos hilos como se las gastan, a mí me han desaparecido más de 600€ de ala y no se lo voy a consentir.
Por tanto mientra Calopez me lo permita se mantendrá el tamaño de letra de Corralito`s BB. VA. 

En lo de multicitas posiblemente lo tenga en cuenta. No obstante te agradezco tu interés tanto por el tema como la mejora de la lectura de los textos


----------



## paco jones (7 Jul 2010)

Al final no nos explicas el problema bien.

Yo veo que la inversión no te ha salido buena y entonces la tomas con esos.

Es como si te compras un coche y tiempos después tienes un accidente y vas al vendedor el concesionario a pedir explicaciones.


----------



## Capital13 (7 Jul 2010)

paco jones dijo:


> Al final no nos explicas el problema bien.
> 
> Yo veo que la inversión no te ha salido buena y entonces la tomas con esos.
> 
> Es como si te compras un coche y tiempos después tienes un accidente y vas al vendedor el concesionario a pedir explicaciones.




El tema está perfectamente claro, se lo que es una inversión con la que se puede ganar o perder, creo que no te has enterado. Lo del coche y el accidente es un ejemplo muy mañido, se más original. ¿Qué es lo que tú no entiendes?


----------



## paco jones (7 Jul 2010)

Si ganas dinero es por acierto tuyo y si pierdes la culpa es de quien gestiona??


----------



## Atanor (7 Jul 2010)

+1
Madre mia que tio mas pedante!!!!



Renovatio dijo:


> Lo siento, he de decirlo... Capital 13, por favor, mirate lo de hacer "multi-citas" y lo de postear 3 parrafos en tres posts.... O eso, o bajate la firma que me marea leerte ni te cuento... Si es por un tema de que quieres tener mas mensajes o algo puesss no se... es que leer cinco parrafos por página y leer lo de CORRALITO WAY ese en tamaño mil DIEZ VECES... me esta rayando molto
> Y me interesa el tema, no quiero dejar de leerlo y tal..
> saludos,
> Ren.


----------



## Capital13 (7 Jul 2010)

paco jones dijo:


> Si ganas dinero es por acierto tuyo y si pierdes la culpa es de quien gestiona??



Creo que tienes un problema grave y te lo debes de mirar. 
1.- Si invierto yo y gano dinero el acierto es mío
2.- Si invierto yo y pierdo dinero la culpa es mía
3.- Si tengo una gestora que invierte mi dinero y gana dinero el acierto es suyo y debe de cobrar por su espléndida gestión que no es ni más ni menos que su obligación, para eso es quien gestiona
4.- Si tengo una gestora que invierte mi dinero y pierde más del 40% del patrimonio que se invierte, es un pésimo gestor que no debe cobrar un duro por negligencia

Está claro. No mezcles temas distintos ni churras con merinas. Estoy harto de invertir en futuros y en acciones, o sea que se de lo que me hablo. Corralito`S tiene ahora unos pésimos gestores, desconocen su trabajo y en USA estarían (me abstengo de decirlo), Sin embargo Oficina Directa de Argentaria que desconozco si tu sabes que fue eran unos linces cojonudos.


----------



## Capital13 (7 Jul 2010)

Sin embargo este NO ES EL TEMA del hilo.
Al BBVA se le solicita con fecha *18 de junio el rescatar un plan de pensiones*, para lo que se entrega en esa fecha toda la documentación.
El 05 de julio no aparece en mi saldo la cantidad que se corresponde con el rescate, 
El 05 de julio no tienen Hojas de Reclamaciones que son obligatorias
el 05 de julio no tienen dinero para pagar
El 05 de julio no tengo de información sobre un dinero de mi propiedad, completamente legal y procedente de un fondo de pensiones que ya se tendría que haber liquidado, para tú información ingresado en mi cuenta y a mi disposición. Este hecho podría ser un delito penal, tipificado en el Código
La gestora y la bancaria tendrán que aclarar en su momento esa situación.
Te dentras en el tema o te diluyes Paco Jones. En mi opinión no tiene liquidez por eso no aparecen los saldos reales. Copmpruébalo si curras en corralito`S


----------



## Capital13 (7 Jul 2010)

PACO JONES

Explícanos que pasó los días 29 y 30 en el BBVA


----------



## el segador (7 Jul 2010)

tanto tiempo para descubrir que los fondos de pensiones son un chollo (para los bancos y cajas). Angelitos y luego queremos cobrar todos lo mismo.


----------



## amenhotep (7 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> 4.- Si tengo una gestora que invierte mi dinero y pierde más del 40% del patrimonio que se invierte, es un pésimo gestor que no debe cobrar un duro por negligencia



Lamentablemente eso no es así. Debería ser así igual que no debería haber hambre en el mundo. Una cosa es que sea justo y otra que sea legal.

Si no lo sabías es que no tienes la mínima experiencia en fondos de inversión.

Los fondos de inversión en renta fija *pueden perder dinero*, dicho de otra forma *pueden tener rentabilidad negativa*.
Y la comisión del gestor normalmente es un fijo, y -en algunos, además- un porcentaje sobre beneficios.

Y cuando el BBVA te ingrese en cuenta ese dinero del fondo de pensiones luego tendrás que pagar a Hacienda como si fuera un rendimiento extraordinario. O sea que no has terminado aún de perder dinero.


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (7 Jul 2010)

Joder capital, si hablas como escribes, los del BBVA son unos santos por haberte entendido.

Estructuración gramatical


----------



## Capital13 (7 Jul 2010)

el segador dijo:


> tanto tiempo para descubrir que los fondos de pensiones son un chollo (para los bancos y cajas). Angelitos y luego queremos cobrar todos lo mismo.



Es de pena, tú sabes el tiempo que el plan de pensiones ha estado en el banco. Estoy seguro que cobro mucho más que tú, porque efectivamente no todos somos iguales, ni empezamos a leer por el mismo sitio


----------



## Capital13 (7 Jul 2010)

amenhotep dijo:


> Lamentablemente eso no es así. Debería ser así igual que no debería haber hambre en el mundo. Una cosa es que sea justo y otra que sea legal.
> 
> Si no lo sabías es que no tienes la mínima experiencia en fondos de inversión.
> 
> ...





Si leyeras este hilo unos mensajes más arriba verias que se pone sobre un fondo de inversión de renta fija. Un libro se puede empezar por la portada o por la contraportada pero las sandeces se las guarda uno y se ciñe al tema del que se está hablando, porque ese mensaje era para ilustrar a un forero, Paco Jones, quien confunde la velocidad con el tocino como te pasa a tí. Si no sabes de qué va el hilo metete el dedito en la boca y chupa.


----------



## Capital13 (7 Jul 2010)

xY_MWM _Yx dijo:


> Joder capital, si hablas como escribes, los del BBVA son unos santos por haberte entendido.
> 
> Estructuración gramatical



Cuando quieras que hablemos de gramática abre un hilo sobre ese tema, en este caso estamos hablando de corralito`s por lo que la educación más elemental enseña es que se hable del tema concreto. Yo cuando estudiaba en el colegio en las clases de matemáticas se impartian matemáticas y en dibujo, pues eso dibujo. Tú se nota que has echo un mulpìpack.


----------



## quaver (7 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Cuando quieras que hablemos de gramática abre un hilo sobre ese tema, en este caso estamos hablando de corralito`s por lo que la educación más elemental enseña es que se hable del tema concreto. Yo cuando estudiaba en el colegio en las clases de matemáticas se impartian matemáticas y en dibujo, pues eso dibujo. Tú se nota que has _h_echo un mulpìpack.



Añado la corrección ortográfica 
Saludos.


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (7 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Cuando quieras que hablemos de gramática abre un hilo sobre ese tema, en este caso estamos hablando de corralito`s por lo que la educación más elemental *enseña es que *se hable del tema concreto. Yo cuando estudiaba en el colegio en las clases de matemáticas se impartian matemáticas y en dibujo, pues eso dibujo. Tú se nota que has echo un mulpìpack.



Cuesta entenderte y no sé a qué colegio ibas ni me importa. Antes de hablar de "Corralito's" o de cualquier otro tema aprende a estructurar tus oraciones.

PD: Me reitero en que los del BBVA fueron unos santos.


----------



## Elputodirector (7 Jul 2010)

VIVA el MAL!!!

VIVA el KAPITAL!!!


----------



## Capital13 (7 Jul 2010)

xY_MWM _Yx dijo:


> Cuesta entenderte y no sé a qué colegio ibas ni me importa. Antes de hablar de "Corralito's" o de cualquier otro tema aprende a estructurar tus oraciones.
> 
> PD: Me reitero en que los del BBVA fueron unos santos.




Es usted un maleducado que falta al respeto de las personas de forma gratuita y barata escudándose en el anonimato, si le tuviera cara a cara le enseñaría el carnet del colegio donde estudie.
Si tiene algo que reclamar puede dirgirse al Ministerio de Educación donde una cateba de profesores están mal enseñandoa sus alumnos, de hecho la persona que ha sacado la mejor nota en Selectividad, no puso ni un solo aento en los exámenes.
Miresela a ver si le ha crecido algo.


----------



## Capital13 (7 Jul 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> VIVA el MAL!!!
> 
> VIVA el KAPITAL!!!




Qué suerte tienes de vivir en las Caimán, en España la p.ta envidia les corroe a mequetrefes de calibre abominable y escasa capacidad intelectual; aunque se la atribuyan así mismos. Pero no hablan de *corralito`S*, le financiará algún seminario


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (7 Jul 2010)

Es evidente que de donde no hay no se puede sacar y en este caso tus conocimientos gramaticales son los que son y punto.

Insultar sería algo así como llamarte "hijo de puta" y no decirte que escribas bien porque parece que tienes una polla en la boca. Parece que la etimología tampoco es tu fuerte.

PD: Medícate contra la paronoia. Los del banco te lo agradecerán.


----------



## Capital13 (7 Jul 2010)

xY_MWM _Yx dijo:


> Es evidente que de donde no hay no se puede sacar y en este caso tus conocimientos gramaticales son los que son y punto.
> 
> Insultar sería algo así como llamarte "hijo de puta" y no decirte que escribas bien porque parece que tienes una polla en la boca. Parece que la etimología tampoco es tu fuerte.
> 
> PD: Medícate contra la paronoia. Los del banco te lo agradecerán.




No manches mi hilo, el de los malnacidos está a tu nombre.


----------



## Elputodirector (7 Jul 2010)

Que es una cateba?


----------



## Capital13 (7 Jul 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Que es una cateba?




¿Tú no eres el......*director*?


----------



## euriborfree (7 Jul 2010)

ha habido alguna novedad?

O solo estais perdiendo el tiempo engordando el hilo con una pelea de porteras?

Ciñamonos a los hechos, las peleas sobran


----------



## Capital13 (7 Jul 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> ha habido alguna novedad?
> 
> O solo estais perdiendo el tiempo engordando el hilo con una pelea de porteras?
> 
> Ciñamonos a los hechos, las peleas sobran





Disculpe pero las porteras son otrsque no hacen más que incordiar. He comprobado que BBVA GESTION, que es la entidad gestora del plan de pensiones se ha equivocado, y tal y como manda la Ley vamos a darle la posibilidad de que rectifique, tal y como hemos podido comprobar en la Dirección General de Seguros y Fondos de Pensiones. Han sobrepasado el número de días que tenían para liquidarme el rescate del plan y los valores liquidativos son distintos. 
Hay gente que confunde capital con renta mensual


----------



## euriborfree (7 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Disculpe pero las porteras son otrsque no hacen más que incordiar. He comprobado que BBVA GESTION, que es la entidad gestora del plan de pensiones se ha equivocado, y tal y como manda la Ley vamos a darle la posibilidad de que rectifique, tal y como hemos podido comprobar en la Dirección General de Seguros y Fondos de Pensiones. Han sobrepasado el número de días que tenían para liquidarme el rescate del plan y los valores liquidativos son distintos.
> Hay gente que confunde capital con renta mensual



Yo hablaba en general, las N paginas contienen mayoritariamente discusiones entre unos y otros.

Me alegro volver a leer informacion concreta y concisa (zas en toda la boca a paco jones )

Y me alegro un monton de que les tenga cazados


----------



## Capital13 (8 Jul 2010)

*Cutrerio BBVA*

Si el nivel de cutrerío fue evaluable BBVA conseguiría el máximo nivel. Supongo que alguno conoce los problemas que estoy teniendo con el rescate de un plan de pensiones, hoy la sucursal del BBVA donde suscribí el plan de pensiones me facilita un número de teléfono 902....... para que me ponga en contacto con BBVA Gestión al ser la entidad gestora del plan.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Jul 2010)

A ver señores del BEBEUVEA denle a este buen hombre su plan de pensiones para que deje de dar la brasa y no llene mas hilos en el foro

PD
gracias


----------



## Elputodirector (8 Jul 2010)

Jojojojo, a Calopez le cierran el foro.


----------



## Capital13 (8 Jul 2010)

Cuestiones para evaluar el cutrerio:
1.- La sucursal del BBVA exime su responsabilidad aunque ha sido la comercializadora de un producto que ha creado una empresa del Grupo BBVA y que se firmó en esas oficinas.
2.- Si quieres reclamar llamas al “maestro armero” eso sí marcando un 902.... de cuya llamada el BBVA recibe una cantidad.
3.- El tiempo y el dinero lo tiene que perder el que ha suscrito el plan de pensiones y no aquellos con los que se firmo un contrato de un plan de pensiones en una sucursal del BBVA.
4.- Entiendo que el personal de la sucursal de BBVA es responsable a todos los efectos ya que se pagan comisiones en la cuenta a la que está referenciada el plan de pensiones y donde mensualmente se han ido cargando las cantidades que se aportaban al plan de pensiones. También la entidad gestora, BBVA Gestión, ha cobrado las cantidades correspondientes por su trabajo
5.- BBVA Gestión ha realizado un trabajo poco eficiente, EN MI OPINIÓN, ya que el plan de pensiones se ha rescatado con unas minusvalías importantes.


----------



## bmbnct (8 Jul 2010)

Hartos estamos ya de leerte, por dios!!


----------



## bmbnct (8 Jul 2010)

Ya nos ha quedado claro tu opinión y lo que te ha pasado.


----------



## bmbnct (8 Jul 2010)

No creo que a nadie de por aquí le interesen más datos del tema.


----------



## bmbnct (8 Jul 2010)

Así que para ya.
Por favor.


----------



## Capital13 (8 Jul 2010)

El mundo al revés es el cliente el que tiene que llamar a la gestora y no la gestora al cliente.
Si esto lo hacen conmigo que se moverme, me pregunto ¿Qué no harán con aquellos como personas mayores y de edad avanzada, o aquellos con un nivel formativo muy elemental y de nivel no cualificado, extranjeros, y tantos otros que podríamos mencionar?
Yo creo que las autoridades competentes deberían revisar de Oficio esta situación, incluida la Fiscalía General del Estado, por si se estuviera produciendo algún tipo de


----------



## VOTIN (8 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Cuestiones para evaluar el cutrerio:
> 1.- La sucursal del BBVA exime su responsabilidad aunque ha sido la comercializadora de un producto que ha creado una empresa del Grupo BBVA y que se firmó en esas oficinas.
> 2.- Si quieres reclamar llamas al “maestro armero” *eso sí marcando un 902.... de cuya llamada el BBVA recibe una cantidad.*3.- El tiempo y el dinero lo tiene que perder el que ha suscrito el plan de pensiones y no aquellos con los que se firmo un contrato de un plan de pensiones en una sucursal del BBVA.
> 4.- Entiendo que el personal de la sucursal de BBVA es responsable a todos los efectos ya que se pagan comisiones en la cuenta a la que está referenciada el plan de pensiones y donde mensualmente se han ido cargando las cantidades que se aportaban al plan de pensiones. También la entidad gestora, BBVA Gestión, ha cobrado las cantidades correspondientes por su trabajo
> 5.- BBVA Gestión ha realizado un trabajo poco eficiente, EN MI OPINIÓN, ya que el plan de pensiones se ha rescatado con unas minusvalías importantes.



BBVA - Wiki - No más números 900 - Aprende a llamar gratis

Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria (BBVA)
902 224 466 = 915 376 322 / 913 747 368 (para llamar desde fuera de españa -atención internacional-) / 900 220 066 (este ultimo a 15/10/08 dicen que es de Eulen BBVA, pero solo para tarjetas) 

BBVA Empresas: 913 746 000 

Oficinas: 902 224 462 = ??? ??? ??? 

TPV Virtual (Información y altas): 902 224 478 = ??? ??? ??? 

TPV Virtual (Soporte técnico): 902 360 560 = 910 017 253 

902 181 818 / 901 114 477 = 913 747 368 

902 470 902 = ??? ??? ??? 

Cuenta Blue BBVA: 902 151 825 = ??? ??? ??? 

Tarjetas
902 339 902 = 911 969 680 

Seguros
902 424 280 = 915 379 231 (Pulsar la tecla 1 para siniestros) 

902 120 010 = 915 379 231 

901 114 477 = 913 747 368 

902 181 818 = 913 747 368 

902 100 010 y 902 105 105 = 915 379 231 / 913 747 255 / 913 745 860 

913 747 255 es información al asegurado, no pueden operar con siniestros 

913 747 266 Lo ponen como fax, pero funciona (Usado para seguros hogar, 13/12/07) 

913 745 860 es información al asegurado, no pueden operar con siniestros 

902 627 816 = ??? ??? ??? 

902 627 819 = ??? ??? ??? 

Pensiones
902 173 902 = ??? ??? ??? 

Norte
944 875 432 / 944 874 269 / 944 874 564 

Fax: 944 874 271 

Este
934 014 088 / 934 014 483 

Fax: 934 014 278 

Centro-Sur
913 744 782 / 915 374 148 / 913 747 926 

Fax: 915 374 790 

BBVA Finanzia
902 220 144 / 902 200 434 / 902 117 300 / 902 424 282 = 934 015 550 Hay que insistir para que te pasen 

902 210 056 = 913 743 916 

Gran Via Corts Catalanes 322, 4º 

934 015 550 

Fax: 934 015 544 

C/ Julián Camarillo, 4 

913 748 363 

Fax: 914 536 154 

902 731 100 = ??? ??? ??? 

Para probar: 937 278 930 

BBVA Servicios
902 463 902 = ??? ??? ??? 

902 470 902 = ??? ??? ??? 

902 102 431 = ??? ??? ??? 

Factoring
902 555 511 = ??? ??? ??? 

902 555 512 = ??? ??? ???


----------



## terelu (8 Jul 2010)

fusionad éste con el de alcorcón y que se den la brasa entre ellos leñe!!!


----------



## bmbnct (8 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> El mundo al revés es el cliente el que tiene que llamar a la gestora y no la gestora al cliente.
> Si esto lo hacen conmigo que se moverme, me pregunto ¿Qué no harán con aquellos como personas mayores y de edad avanzada, o aquellos con un nivel formativo muy elemental y de nivel no cualificado, extranjeros, y tantos otros que podríamos mencionar?
> Yo creo que las autoridades competentes deberían revisar de Oficio esta situación, incluida la Fiscalía General del Estado, por si se estuviera produciendo algún tipo de



....................................


----------



## Renovatio (8 Jul 2010)

BSCHiberpepiño en practicas, claramente... Empieza a oler raro.


----------



## Capital13 (8 Jul 2010)

BBVA GESTION TELÉFONO 902363036. Votin me puede dar el correspondiente a númnero fijo? En "no mas números.." no aparece.


----------



## bmbnct (8 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> BBVA GESTION TELÉFONO 902363036. Votin me puede dar el correspondiente a númnero fijo? En "no mas números.." no aparece.









A LA BASURA YA!!!


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (8 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> BBVA GESTION TELÉFONO 902363036. Votin me puede dar el correspondiente a númnero fijo? En "no mas números.." no aparece.



**3 323 81 99*

Hay que dártelo todo masticado. Y seguro que ni las gracias das.


----------



## Capital13 (8 Jul 2010)

Escribo en un Foro de Economía y en un subforo con el título Bolsa e Inversiones Alternativas y aclara: “Sitios en los que meter nuestros ahorrillo que no sean ni sellos” No estoy equivocado hay mucho meapilas suelto

Acaso les molesta a algún forero que se den datos concretos con nombres reales, fácilmente demostrable y que para ello me amparo en la Constitución española en cuanto a libertad de expresión se refiere. 

Yo tenía al BBVA como una entidad seria, allí había colocado mis ahorros, el plan de pensiones del que hablamos se suscribió hace diez años, o más

Si es así que diga los motivos y se los iremos contestando uno a uno, siempre y cuando estén referidos al tema. Hay mucho chupóptero suelto, hábil babeador con el calendario navideño que se regala .

Si a alguien le interesa está a su disposición la sucursal del BBVA de la que estamos hablando, nombre y apellidos del director, nombre del plan de pensiones, tips de los dos agentes de la Guardia Civil que fueron a la sucursal.

A nadie se le obliga a entrar en el hilo, sin embargo van derechos ¿por qué será?


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (8 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Si es así que diga los motivos y *se los iremos* contestando uno a uno, siempre y cuando estén referidos al tema. Hay mucho chupóptero suelto, hábil babeador con el calendario navideño que se regala .



Una duda, ¿por qué te refieres a tí mismo siempre en plural? ¿Bipolaridad?


----------



## bmbnct (8 Jul 2010)

Capital13 dijo:


> Escribo en un Foro de Economía y en un subforo con el título Bolsa e Inversiones Alternativas y aclara: “Sitios en los que meter nuestros ahorrillo que no sean ni sellos” No estoy equivocado hay mucho meapilas suelto
> 
> Acaso les molesta a algún forero que se den datos concretos con nombres reales, fácilmente demostrable y que para ello me amparo en la Constitución española en cuanto a libertad de expresión se refiere.
> 
> ...



A mi lo que me jode es que ensucies el foro. Y lo que me molesta no es que te hayas equivocado de sitio al escribir el foro (sino ya te lo hubieran movido de sitio); lo que me molesta es que no seas capaz de escribir lo que quieres decir en un post y dejes que la gente opine, y a la vez dialogues con la gente; así cuando deja de interesar un hilo o ya se ha dicho todo de él, pues se acabo. Pero no, tu aunque la gente no te responda te limitas a abrir otro hilo (ya llevas 3) con lo mismo; y no solo eso sino que en vez de escribir todo en un post lo escribes en varios para así que se vea movimiento. Pues no chico, las cosas no son así; y simplemente por eso pierdes credibilidad.

PD. Que sepas que deje de leerte en tu primer hilo, ahora solo me limito a ver como actuas, ya que me tienes requetequemada.


----------



## euriborfree (8 Jul 2010)

Brevemente

1- Por telefono ni de coña tramites nada, ellos graban la conversacion y usaran las grabaciones que les convenga en su propio interes, por contra si tu no las grabas no tendras nada.

2- La oficina no puede desentenderse, son los comercializadores y hasta el final tendran que dar la cara, a ellos todo por escrito


----------



## atman (8 Jul 2010)

Capital13, he reportado este hilo y tu firma basándome en las normas del foro. Al menos que unifiquen los tres hilos y editen tu firma. Concretamente:

3.6.- *Cualquier tema *que pierda el rumbo original y derive en discusiones absurdas y *que a criterio de los Moderadores no lleven a ningún lado puede ser automáticamente cerrado.* Asimismo cualquier respuesta que no se ajuste al tema del topic o que con el paso de las horas o días pueda hacer derivar el topic hacia un rumbo inicialmente no previsto por el autor del mismo, puede ser eliminada.

3.8. *Firmas. Para agilizar la lectura del foro se evitará el uso de firmas cuyo excesivo tamaño o peso pueda dificultar el uso cotidiano del mismo*. En concreto se deberán cumplir los siguientes puntos:

• No se admitirá publicidad comercial en la firma, de acuerdo con las normas generales del foro.

• En caso de existir imágenes, el peso máximo para él conjunto de ellas no superará los 100 kb y no deberán descuadrar el foro.

• *El texto deberá ser *totalmente legible y *no molesto por cualquier otra causa, como: tamaño, *color, brillo, imágenes o texto en movimiento, etc.

• No se permitirán textos o imágenes ofensivas, políticos o alusiones personales en la firma de acuerdo con las normas generales.


----------



## Capital13 (8 Jul 2010)

Me gustan los cambios realizados, es de agradecer el ingrato trabajo de los moderados de su foro


----------



## Capital13 (8 Jul 2010)

Empezar por el primer mensaje de la página 1 hasta llegar al último mensaje de la última página para poder intervenir, con conocimiento de causa, creo que es una ardua tarea. No es extraño que algun@s se salga por los cerros de Úbeda.
Un tema es dinámico y en cuestión de minutos puede cambiar toda la información que anteriormente se ha dado, por eso se ha utilizado el abrir hilos distintos para darle agilidad.


----------

